# What would be the best/most stealth way to punch someone in a club?



## Synergy

There is this dude which is your typical try hard type. He's only scrawny but I see him out in clubs quite often and knowing that the bouncers would break up a fight or his friends would step in he acts confident as soon as he gets liquored up- the more drunk the worse he gets and takes liberties.

I dont even know the dude he just said hed seen me out in the past and now comes up to me and irritates me when Im out by putting his hands on me.

I notice it isnt just me; he does it to many random guys in the club thinking he can get away with it which he has up to now.

Actually remembering that I actually got pissed off with him one time and so pushed him away angrily and he starts pushing me swearing all the while feeling safe that his friends would break it up. Ppl crowded around looking to see if a fight was gonna go down but other ppl intervened saying it isnt worth getting thrown out for. Thats the thing with these guys they want to see you got annoyed as ppl break up a fight so they can save face and look big. So if it came to it again I want to get a nice swing on him to let him know whats up before he even knows whats going on.

What he will do is act all friendly but do stuff which oversteps the boundary pretending like hes being friendly to try like its all innocent and put his hands on you like patting you on the head or just touching you and general overstepping the bounds.

Im going to try and call him out calmly on it next time but as a last resort I will punch him.

So what would be the best way to stealth it? I want to give him a good square punch so he learns his lesson- ideally without the bouncers seeing me. I dont want him to be saved by anyone to make him confident of another victory so he will do it again next time I see him; the important thing would be to get him a good clean shot to teach him a lesson.

The main issue with getting a good shot on him is the lack of room plus there being many innocent bystanders including lots of hot women. So gotta make sure I land at the target. I have done two years thai boxing for the record. I was thinking of a few diff options. Either headbutt, elbows or uppercut. As I've been thinking more Ive been settling on an uppercut as potentially being the cleanest attack of choice as it is sufficiently stealth whilst also being a good potential strong hit out of nowhere and probably most likely to hit the target. Im thinking when he touches me if he still doesnt stop when I ask him have my hand round his shoulder smiling then land him an explosive shot out of the blue. If one didnt take him down rinse and repeat though I imagine if I hit my mark he'd be down in one hit.

Id really prefer not let it come to that though cos I dont wanna risk getting banned from any club since there are scarce enough good nights in my city already and it would be annoying that this idiot would cause that but at the same time I wont stand for his bullshit and any time I see him at the moment hes wrecking my nights anyway with his insecure clown antics. As I say itll be a last resort and Im gonna try to diffuse him verbally 1st.


----------



## Twilight

Bend down to tie your shoelace adn on your way up you accidently catch him absolutely plum in his sacks. As you will know - that sort fo pain can take 15 seconds or so to kick in, giving you ample time to dance off to the beat and be out of site before he hits the deck.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Erm, not something we should be promoting through the site really fellas. MMA forum not pub fighting forum.

That said over the years of working the doors I've seen just about every creative way of someone trying to be subtle. They all pretty much fail. If you want to get chucked out of the club / bar and potentially have the law called on you then go ahead but not something I'd recommend. I used to take a very dim view of anyone who threw a punch without getting hit first as I'm 100% sure all doormen do still .


----------



## Speedy86

Do the same thing back to him, maybe start with a headlock and rubbing your knuckles on his head, you can easily make that look friendly and call him mate and pal as your doing it.

he will NOT be happy ha ha.


----------



## cisco

I'd say walk away !

we learn to fight so we never have to. A good fighter has nothingto prove, be the better man and walk away.


----------



## Rhino

Yea, walk away and save alot of bother/a night in the cells.

Worth it? Hardly.


----------



## Babycakes

Ive done my fair share of doorwork my honest opinion is if your gonna do something try not to leave any evidence be aware of cctv and for gods sake dont do it in front of a crowd just wind him up call him a pussy and say u had his mam last night or something then if he rages the cctv dosent pick up what your saying to him so say you was asking him to chill.  minimum force is the key if heas in your face you are allowed to use minimum force to defend yourself if you feel he is a threat id start with a simple push to keep him out of your face nobody can fault you for that as you are vulnerable to to be butted bitten etc. But whatever you do do not try any sort of choke on him or your in big trouble.


----------



## bonecrusher

Reckon a good one would be to wait until he goes the toilet then whilst urinating punch either straight into the head forcing him to fall into the wall or a good hook from behind into the jaw lol then get off from the club. In and out like a ninja hahaha.


----------



## bonecrusher

Or next time he tries something on try standing on his foot real hard and twist it and then apologise and say you didn't realise it was his foot haha


----------



## Heysey

jus do whatever you can to piss him off then when he starts biting and kicks off jus give him the good news then if it goes any further than that all u need to say is he kicked off n you thought he was gonna hit you so you acted out of slef defence


----------



## JN9

...Or you could attempt to be the bigger man...

MMA still doesn't have the best of names, and there are still people out there who do not see it as a sport and just a load of people training to be thugs...

Don't reinforce the stereotype...


----------

